# Herfin'



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia, doogie466, The EVP, Jimmy Ray and I hooked up at our favorite spot Hudson Valley Cigars for a herf. We were joined by doogies wife Rachel and her friend Kim. As usual the food was great and the company top notch. I brought my pipes with me for a change of pace and ended up loosing one to Yesenia who kept taking it from me. :brick: She was quite the power herfer. A cigar in one hand and a pipe in the other.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, the herf looks awesome thank you for sharing!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice looks like alot of fun


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

What a herf! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

ITS MY PIPE NOW!

j/k baby 







IM GONNA TAKE IT WHEN YOU AINT LOOKIN OH YEAAAH


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't forget to mention the pickles....ahhh...those pickles!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is an awesome group you got there. I got to get up there soon.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Look like a great time as always! Good to see the wife and friend doogie466, does she somke yet? And Jimmy, I'm digging the shirt man, very cool!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like you all had a good time


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesenia what is in that pipe .....Looks like a great time


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time had by all!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, that's the way to chill on a summer night or any night for that matter


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

looks like a blast, guys!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I have GOT to get my a$$ down there of one of these!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a blast!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Definitely looks like a good time. What was the best cigar of the night?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Look like a great time as always! Good to see the wife and friend doogie466, does she somke yet? And Jimmy, I'm digging the shirt man, very cool!


I offer everytime she comes out, sadly the answer is still no.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats good stuff right there!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Loooks like y'all had a good time.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Stogie said:


> That is an awesome group you got there. I got to get up there soon.


We'll save you a seat Daniel!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

smokem said:


> I have GOT to get my a$$ down there of one of these!


Talk, talk, talk Get your ass down here Tom. I've been to your spot twice now.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Definitely looks like a good time. What was the best cigar of the night?


San Cristobal!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jam said:


> Yesenia what is in that pipe .....Looks like a great time


Sorry to disappoint you Joe but with all the badges in the room it was only MacBarens Scottish Mixture. The second one was Frog Morton Across the Pond.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, one of those pics makes the cigars in the baggie look about the size of someone's arm. Cool optical illusion!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's the way to herf!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that looked like a great time


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> that looked like a great time


Whats this I hear you're not coming to Yesenia's party?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times great friends and a load of cigars!!!Life is good in N.Y.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pete looks like the King of Smoke-

Sweet Herf


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Whats this I hear you're not coming to Yesenia's party?


Ya I make plans all to often and never actually listen to my wife when she says things about a block party. The only good out of all this is I got to order a Tur-duc-ken


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like ya'll have a great time!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pics, looks a great time had by all!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Ya I make plans all to often and never actually listen to my wife when she says things about a block party. The only good out of all this is I got to order a Tur-duc-ken


Ok since it's a family thing I wont give you too much crap.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics doze


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good times, great pics, thanks.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like a great time!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a fantastic time. That's what great Cigars can do. Thanks for the pics.


----------

